

Pixel-Based Websites: Resources, Tutorials, And Examples - jakerocheleau
http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/pixel-based-websites/

======
dylanrw
The essentially left out the two largest/still thriving pixel art communities:

\- <http://www.pixeljoint.com/>

\- <http://www.wayofthepixel.net/>

Relevant plug: If you use safari, I wrote a small extension that detects if
you are on pixeljoint and changes the image smoothing to nearest neighbor so
the pixels look 'crispy'. Any other sites you can toggle this on and off from
the toolbar.

<https://github.com/dylan/Crispy>

~~~
jakerocheleau
Oh damn thanks for sharing! I'm the author of the article and I did try my
best to include all the communities & resources I knew about. I have never
heard of either but excellent references and that's a nifty extension as well.

------
evoxed
Blast from the past, with some new stuff throw in too! I'm not usually a fan
of these lists but this one has some good stuff. I was wondering why K10k
wasn't there, but sadly it turns out it finally took its last breath a year
ago (after years of inactivity): <http://kottke.org/11/10/so-long-
kaliber10000> They had one of the best tiling background collections of all.

------
Spectral
For those who didn't bother going through the list, here is one of the listed
sites that caught my attention:
<http://www.effectgames.com/demos/canvascycle/>

The art is extraordinary and the background sounds match perfectly and are
very relaxing. Definitely worth taking a look at.

------
veneratio
I was just looking for something like this. The breadth of uses for pixel art
is great to see in this piece, especially when favicons came up right after
the gaming tutorials. I'm no artist, but this stuff looks fun.

------
kyleashipley
Man, this would've been useful a few weeks ago!

We posted this as a ShowHN recently, but we built
<http://www.awesomecontroller.com/> as a side-scrolling pixel site.

We used Pixen on OSX for pixel art, and it was really simple to get started.
I'd highly recommend it for simple pixel work if you're not a Photoshop guru.

~~~
pixelbath
Cool site and product!

A small nitpick: You have the NES controller plugging into the power button on
the first billboard. The controller ports for the NES are inside the black
strip along the right side.

~~~
kyleashipley
You're totally right. One of my friends helped out with that GIF, and I didn't
spot check it closely enough. Thanks for the tip!

------
stephengillie
These are very pretty examples. I can definitely see them used in the future
as videogame backgrounds and textures in HTML5 canvas games!

------
roco
There are a number of pixel art tutorials on Deviant Art as well. Some seem
rather awesome.

<http://kiwinuptuo.deviantart.com/gallery/27054576>

